

Pharma should acquire software startups - zinnaglism
http://www.medcrunch.net/pharma-acquire-software-startups/

======
zinnaglism
We'd really like to see a discussion on this one, because we believe this
could easily disrupt the pharma industry if one of them starts doing it.
pharma is sales these days, 80% sales!

